#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Как пользоваться серчемом

## Масотел

Дорогие форумчане. Объясните начинающему как пользоваться серчемом во время цога или подношения торма. Традиция нйингма. Заранее благодарю  :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Объясните начинающему как пользоваться серчемом во время цога или подношения торма. Традиция нйингма. Заранее благодарю


Вам как, в тантру поиграть или серьезно? Если поиграть, то поиграйте лучше в Джакомо Казанову  :Cool:   А если серьезно, то это Вам со временем гуру расскажет, ну или старшие ваджрные братья. А пока ходите на цоги Вашего центра и следите за тем, что делают чопоны.




> (7) Раскрывать тайные учения тем, кто к этому не готов. 
> Под тайными учениями подразумеваются учения о практиках стадии зарождения (bskyed-rim) и завершенной стадии (rdzogs-rim), то есть о практиках постижения пустотности, которые не являются общими с учениями менее продвинутого уровня. Эти тайные учения включают детали определенных садхан и техник, предназначенных для зарождения великого блаженного осознавания пустотности умом ясного света. Под неготовыми людьми понимаются те, кто не получил посвящения соответствующего уровня, независимо от того, испытают ли они доверие к этим практикам, если познакомятся с ними. Коренным паданием является объяснение любых тайных и специфических для тантры практик кому-либо, кто, как мы точно знаем, недостаточно зрел для этого, настолько подробно, что у него будет достаточно информации, чтобы попробовать эту практику. Единственное исключение – когда появляется необходимость предоставить подробное объяснение, например, чтобы развеять дезинформацию и искаженные, враждебные воззрения о тантре. Объяснение общей теории тантры в академической манере, недостаточное для практики, также не является коренным падением. Однако это уменьшает эффективность нашей собственной тантрической практики. Тем не менее, разъяснение тайных учений заинтересованным наблюдателям во время тантрического посвящения не будет ошибкой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Тема перенесена в профильный форум

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Дорогие форумчане. Объясните начинающему как пользоваться серчемом во время цога или подношения торма. Традиция нйингма. Заранее благодарю


Выливать, я думаю.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Разбрызгивать выше в воздух перед собой безымянным пальцем левой руки наверно.

----------


## Вантус

> Разбрызгивать выше в воздух перед собой безымянным пальцем левой руки наверно.


Всю бутылку или там миску будете пальцем разбрызгивать?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Всю бутылку или там миску будете пальцем разбрызгивать?


Ну не всю бутылку конечно. А вы будете как выливать? Много методов должно быть. В поднесении сержема Таре думаю ничего особо тайного нет. Монголы и буряты очень любят посержемить. Читаете на чай или другой напиток трижды ОМ А ХУМ и потом подносите. Мой дед делал сержем часто и он говорил что сержем действует в течении трех дней. В эти три дня помощь божества сильна. Также говорил, что хорошая основа для сержема это крепкий чай с молоком и сахаром, такое у него было субъективное мнение.

----------


## Вантус

Да, сержем в Калмыкии и особенно в Бурятии - общенародная вещь. Я слышал теорию, что для мирных божеств сержем должен быть молочным или чайным, а для гневных - водкой. Но это народно-бурятская теория, не знаю, насколько она правильная.

Вообще, для сержема используют порой специальный сосуд:
http://dharma.ru/details/5043

----------


## Кунсанг

Если сержем делается многим божествам, то такая вещь удобна. Читаются строки подношения следующему божеству и подливается вновь сержем в верхнюю чашку, при этом вышеподнесенное из верхней чашки выливается в нижнюю чашку и так читают и подливают соразмерно.

----------


## Вантус

Нашел на ютубе подношение золотого напитка (gser skyem):

----------


## Вантус

Вот неясно, зачем людям, неспособным найти на ютубе серкьем, нужен этот серкьем? Он так важен для них, что им лень даже в гугл вбить слово "серкьем", "сергьем", "сержем" и т.п.? А уж тем паче, проживая в Непале, неужто сложно посмотреть на толпы монахов, делающих этот серкьем на разные лады? Откуда это паразитическое отношение? Это я топикстатеру намекаю.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Как-то раз спрашивали у одного кхенпо, мол, когда мы делаем цог дома, что вообще из субстанций нужно, какие тарелочки и т.д.  Кхенпо сказал, что достаточно одной тарелки для гуру и одной для нас (стоят на мандале) + должны быть емкости с водой и вином, из которых все благославляем, собственно. Насколько я понимаю, это вот такой ретритный минимум, ну или тот самый случай, когда всем садхану дали, но не дали никаких инструкций и комментариев. Пытаться придумать что-то сверх можно, конечно, другой вопрос - а зачем? Если бы мастер счел нужным, он не только бы садхану передал, но и наставления по ней дал.



> Читаете на чай или другой напиток трижды ОМ А ХУМ и потом подносите.


В конкретном случае это будет перевод продуктов  :Big Grin: 



> А уж тем паче, проживая в Непале


ИМХО, кто-то под проксёй просто влез...

----------


## Вантус

> Как-то раз спрашивали у одного кхенпо, мол, когда мы делаем цог дома, что вообще из субстанций нужно, какие тарелочки и т.д.  Кхенпо сказал, что достаточно одной тарелки для гуру и одной для нас (стоят на мандале) + должны быть емкости с водой и вином, из которых все благославляем, собственно. Насколько я понимаю, это вот такой ретритный минимум, ну или тот самый случай, когда всем садхану дали, но не дали никаких инструкций и комментариев. Пытаться придумать что-то сверх можно, конечно, другой вопрос - а зачем? Если бы мастер счел нужным, он не только бы садхану передал, но и наставления по ней дал.


Можно найти на tbrc комментарий и прочитать. Можно найти геше и спросить его. Можно найти в интернете. Было бы желание. Только вся ритуалистика предназначена для больших монастырских церемоний, в основном, для одного человека, пусть даже и продвинутого тантрика, она бывает неподъемна.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2012)

----------


## Масотел

Друзья, всем огромное спасибо за комментарии  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.11.2012)

----------

